# Could a dog work a MANUAL treadmill?



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I've seen a weather report warning about really heavy snow for a prolonged period and it gets bad round here when it does snow.

I can't get scooter out at all if it snows so dogs won't get walked. I was thinking of getting a small folding treadmill for JJ so he can still do a run. I've seen a dog running on an electric treadmill but they seem to be HUGE heavy things and the non-motorised ones seem much lighter (and cheaper..considering only JJ would be able to use it) and he could still get exercise even if we had a power cut!

I've never seen a dog on a non-motorised one though to know how much strength is required to make it move..has anyone got one and know whether a Border Collie would be strong enough to make the belt move so he can walk or trot on it to get some exercise when I can't get him out?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3020465.htm

Thanks

Kati


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a friend who uses an electric treadmill for her spaniel from time to time (friend has terminal illness) and, to be honest, I don't like it at all - he looks permanently terrified on it. Having had a border collie myself in the past (although of course they are all different) I think any dog presented with a manual, self-operated treadmill would just stand there and look puzzled!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Lots of agility/obedience handlers have treadmills to help keep their dogs fit, especially in the winter months, but as far as I know they are the motorised versions. I doubt a dog could move the belt on the treadmill you are thinking of purchasing.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

If it were me the cost if a treadmill would be much, much more then a dog walker for the short period of snow and obviously take up no room.
I would have a look around your local area and if you sort one now you will be prepared for the weather.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

They can't even predict the weather accurately for a week ahead never mind months ahead, so I'd take anything you read with a giant piece of salt. This summer was supposed to be "the hottest on record".......look at how that worked out.

As mentioned above it makes far more sense to use a dog walker at times when mobility may be an issue than spending a fortune on a treadmill that will rarely get used.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ah, so now you want one because of severe weather conditions?

A few weeks ago you wanted one for your anxiety.

I wasn't going to comment on this thread, but I do think those who do respond should have all the facts...



> I have however decided to try and find a second hand treadmill to have in the spare room then if my anxieties are bad he can get his exercise on that and I'm not risking undoing what I've achieved with the relaxed walks we've managed so far. He can do the miles he needs on that


Taken from Post 15:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/problem-dogs.407551/#post-1064284817


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Ah, so now you want one because of severe weather conditions?
> 
> A few weeks ago you wanted one for your anxiety.
> 
> ...


Snow is a problem for me here I can't see why that wouldn't be an equally good reason to use one as an anxiety attack? I'll see if I can get motorised one second hand I'm sure that will work out much cheaper than a dog walker.

I did book a dog walker for the winter of 2010 when we had snow and couldn't get Inca out and they didn't turn up as snow was so bad they claimed they couldn't get to me, luckily I hadn't paid up in advance so didn't lose any more money.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I wouldn't say JJs exercise needs are the same as those dogs who are the dog athletes. Plus walking, running for JJ is more than walking and running its about a multi sensory experience one which you can not get through a treadmill. I am sure he would rather get the whole multi sensory experience rather than just the walking, running alone.

I lived in Lincolnshire which was the hardest hit area of the UK when the snow came down in 2010. I can't remember any news reports of dogs going stir crazy because they couldn't get their daily walks, so I think JJ will manage.

Although if this as LNM has pointed out another thread where you originally say one thing, people don't agree with you, then you start another thread, and start with a totally different view point I think this is totally unfair to PFers. You have been told loud and clear, and you need to accept people say things for the welfare of dogs here not to get at members. This you struggle to believe.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Snow is a problem for me here I can't see why that wouldn't be an equally good reason to use one as an anxiety attack? I'll see if I can get motorised one second hand I'm sure that will work out much cheaper than a dog walker.
> 
> I did book a dog walker for the winter of 2010 when we had snow and couldn't get Inca out and they didn't turn up as snow was so bad they claimed they couldn't get to me, luckily I hadn't paid up in advance so didn't lose any more money.


Inca, you are not the only person that lives in a remote location, who owns a dog that gets snow on a regular basis. If people cannot walk their dogs because of snow, they cannot walk their dog. Its that simple. They do not shove their dog on a blooming treadmill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2015)

Before you go out and buy a treadmill I’d test JJ out on one and make sure he’s actually going to be comfortable enough on it to warrant using it. There are veterinarians and rehab places that would have them available for you to try out.

Also, remember a treadmill only exercises the dog, it doesn’t replace a good walk where he can use all of his other senses. Dogs love going out not just for the physical exercise, but for the change of scenery, the chance to smell the peemail, experience a different environment etc. Being stuck indoors while using a treadmill is still being stuck indoors and I would not subject a dog to that if I could avoid it.

If the snow is so bad you can’t get out, I’d imagine that would only be a week at most, and pretty much all dogs can handle a week of downtime. 
I just don’t see using a treadmill as a replacement for walks. As rehab for injuries and for building fitness sure, but running on a treadmill instead of a proper walk outdoors loose getting to be a dog? Nope....


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

For exercise purposes I'd go with something like playing fetch in the garden and extra mental stimulation personally. It's not like you're going to be housebound by snow for months on end.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a manual treadmill, and no I doubt any dog could move it themselves and keep it moving. 

I absoutley hate the snow as well, but I think you're fretting about something that is likely not to happen with the way our weather forecasts go. Hasn't there been the same story in the papers the past couple of years regarding how much snow we're going to have and that we'll experience another mini 'ice age'?  I guess one of these years they'll get it right, but I'm yet to see it.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> For exercise purposes I'd go with something like playing fetch in the garden and extra mental stimulation personally. It's not like you're going to be housebound by snow for months on end.


Totally agree with this.

A walk is way more than just mindless running.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

i tend not to walk my dogs daily when it snows as the cars compact it on our street to an ice rink & with high prey drive dogs its highly likely i'll get injured. i do have lazy dogs but its much like when injured & on restricted exercise as with pain meds the dog often feels fine, brain games & as someone suggested you could use play in your garden. I would try him ona treadmill before buying too as they do take up lot of house room 

as someone who also suffers with anxiety its the avoidance of doing things though fear of an attack that can make it worse, if you can choose to not go out & use treadmill to walk dogs after a while you may find your too scared to get out of your "safe" property. It creeps up on you slowly & swallows up your life bit by bit, medication to ease symptoms so can learn it will be ok is helpful.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Most human treadmills aren't suitable for dogs as the running area isn't long enough. We used to have a manual treadmill (not for the dogs) and it took a lot to get it going so no, I don't think it would work for a dog. I wouldn't be using them to replace walks either, only to supplement them when working on conditioning or something.

There's a group on FB called 'Canine Conditioning and Body Awareness Exercises' that have info on treadmills and proper use. There's an approx calculation for working out if a running area is long enough which is to measure their gait (can be done when the dog is laid on its side) then add 5-10" to allow for positioning. For example Kindra (20kg husky) has a gait length of about 43", add 7" is 50" which is 127cm. The treadmill you linked to is only 102cm.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The dogs and I are snowed in for at least one week but we have had winters where there's been up to 3 feet of snow outside and we've been virtually housebound for a month. The dogs were about 6 months old the first time we had a lot of snow and apart from going out for a pee and poo were confined to the house. As I live in a bungalow I moved the furniture around to give them a clear run round the house and let them use up their surplus energy by doing zoomies from room to room. We also played lots of mind games and generally had a load of fun! My biggest worry wasn't how to keep them occupied but whether I'd run out of food for us all.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

A customer of mine exercises her collie by throwing a ball up the stairs and getting the dog to fetch it back.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Surely he could cope with a few days of reduced exercise without having any major impact on him? Most dogs can survive very well with a short period of reduced exercise and he does have loads of toys/games to keep him occupied.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a quick pointer...

These storys are run every year...in 2013 we were supposed to get the worst winter for 60 years. I spose if they keep running the same story year after year then they have to be right a some stage 

As for the treadmill idea I think it isn't the best plan. Treadmills are great for conditioning dogs, but as a walk replacement they are useless.
If you are that worried about a few missed walks then I would get a reliable dog walker...although saying that, if the snow is bad enough to stop your scooter then it will be bad enough that if you don't hire a local person then they may struggle to get to you too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

@IncaThePup JJ will be perfectly OK without a walk for a few days, how do you think dogs get on post orthopaedic surgery when they have to spend 6 weeks or so confined to the house?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought an electric treadmill specifically for my dogs but rarely use it. Only one dog is comfortable on it, one will put up with being on it but doesnt particularly like it and the other hates it and refuses to do it. As Sharloid said, most arent long enough for a larger dogs gait and I know that, upon having read up on treadmills for dogs, I can see that mine is too short for all but one of my dogs. I wouldnt wast your money IMO, better off spending it on books that give you ideas on things to keep a dog occupied, or a dog walker.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Seems alot of money for if we get snows 1-2 weeks of the year especially as you don't even know if JJ will use it. 

Would JJ really suffer if he was limited to the garden for day 3-4 weeks if we did have horrendous snow? 

I know Millie would cope - yes it's not ideal but nothing in life is. 

Personal think your much better saving the money and putting it toward a local (who could walk to you) dog walker or even just saving the money all together.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lots of us get snowed in from time to time or get ill, or have ill children to look after etc etc etc.

The dog does not get a walk.

They normally do not die, even those dogs who are actually used to a great deal more exercise/work than the OP's dog.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen has coped on massively restricted exercise for months now. We've gone from 10 miles a day (for me, he probably did way more) to being lucky to get round the block on a daily basis and a run at the weekend when someone else could take him for me. Or drive to the river with me so I could throw a ball in for him.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I really wouldn't be wasting money on a treadmill that, for the majority of the year is going to sit gathering dust. I mean, what's the most you would be using this, 1-3 weeks of the year? That seems crazy to shell out for that. I really think your dog will be absolutely fine. When Ghost had his surgery he had to spend not only the majority of three weeks indoors, but actually confined to his crate to allow him to heal. But if you're really concerned, your money would be better spent on a dog walker. Many, or those that I've met anyway, are prepared to work in whatever weather conditions.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't believe the treadmill (if Inca goes ahead and gets one) will only be used for a few weeks of the year, as she's previously mentioned getting a 2nd hand one with the intention of using it for when her anxiety gets "too bad", seemingly oblivious of the downward spiral getting a treadmill will likely create for her anxiety.

Inca, if you're still reading this, a treadmill isn't the answer - either for the weather conditions, or your anxiety levels. You won't get over your anxiety by avoiding it, and the poor weather doesn't last long enough to justify the cost. Harsh? Perhaps, but you're not the only one facing bad weather who also has problems with anxiety.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If you are worried about not walking your dogs due to anxiety then you might want to consider MIND. They run a befriending service and having someone with you might reduce your anxiety. 

There is a religious organisation that will walk your dog for free if you receive DLA. You can find it through a search, but I don't agree with a lot of their religious views and so haven't linked it. If you ask your vet you might find someone local that could help at a reduced cost.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

@IncaThePup as others have already said using a treadmill instead of going out is not going to help your anxiety long term. If you are that worried about your anxiety may I recommend speaking to your GP or, if you have one, your psychiatrist/therapist so you can work on it.
Using the treadmill is using avoidance which, while it makes you feel better in the sort term, just makes going out harder and harder until you are petrified to leave the house, JJ would not have a good life if he was reduced to treadmill walks because you are too scared to leave your home. Again, as others have said rather then spending a large amount of money on a treadmill, just save a bit each week from now to spend on a dog walker if you get snow.


----------

